# how do i use the usb port for music?



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Press the "CD/Aux" button until it cycles.

Ours switches automatically after we insert the flash drive, but yours may not until after your initial use.

If yours won't work, you may have to erase and format the drive, then copy and paste the files back on the drive.


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

ok i will try that. thx

do the files need to be in a folder and in mp3 form?

all i did was put all mp3 songs on the usb but no folders.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

I've done it both, with and without folders, using MP3 files, and it's just a lot easier to find things using the Folder Search if you categorize the songs using folders.

I did it using my own genre system.


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

well turns out my 8g usb drive was not compatible for some reason i got a new 16g and all is well thx


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Check your previous USB drive. It may have been formatted using a filesystem other than FAT or FAT32. That may have been the problem.


----------

